# New radio



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Been wanting a jobsite radio for a year and have looked at and used several. Finally settled on the new Bosch Powerbox 360S. Lowe's has a mail in rebate that gets you a free litheon battery. ($69.00) The radio charges the battery and if you are somewhere with no power, the battery powers the radio.








has 4 gfi outlets









subwoofer in the bottom










powered usb ports, a 12v outlet (like cigarette lighter) and 2 aux jacks









Used it all weekend (was working by myself) and really like it. Here are a few links about it.

CPO tools

A review

Bosch website


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

If you need more power AND Sirius radio:

Check this out.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

What did that badboy run? Might be adding it to my rewards program


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I been looking at those for a while. Might have to stop at Lowes today.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Woodland said:


> I been looking at those for a while. Might have to stop at Lowes today.


Buy enough paint from me and it would be free :thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> What did that badboy run? Might be adding it to my rewards program


 
$199.00

Lot of money, but it does more than most radios.

The mail in rebate runs until 9/30/2010

You get this battery


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> $199.00
> 
> Lot of money, but it does more than most radios.
> 
> The mail in rebate runs until 9/30/2010


Hmmm, maybe 2 full rewards cards for that then...400 gallons. Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Hmmm, maybe 2 full rewards cards for that then...400 gallons. Nice :thumbsup:


I'd save up the points for one. Maybe you can deal direct with Bosch and get a better price. :thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> I'd save up the points for one. Maybe you can deal direct with Bosch and get a better price. :thumbsup:


I bet they would if I bought a couple thousand of them :whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweet! You got me thinking now............


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I like the built-in GFCI outlets. This is what I've been doing on a couple of Milwaukee's and a DeWalt radio.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Pawn shop. Best place to buy a nice used boombox. We go through one every couple seasons from overspray & general abuse. Only $40.00 to $80.00 will get you a nice loud one for those unoccupied jobsites. Love the loud tunes when spraying empty interiors all day! :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Damn BB I thought you pulled the trigger on that radio months ago. 70.00 is a nice price.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

A new radio. Nice!


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL I have the red heavy box with pwr strip as well lol. Nice CUBE:thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrat's of saving up for a year to buy a new radio!!!! I remember when I was like 12, a new Tony Hawk skateboard came out and I had to rake leaves and shovel snow all winter to save up the money to buy it for the spring. IT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!! What a feeling! I am happy for you man!


BTW -_ I've had two of those stupid cube radio's and they suck - They are both sitting at the bottom of some landfill right now. The new DeWalt radio is by far the best radio we have - and we have 6 of them._


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Congrat's of saving up for a year to buy a new radio!!!! I remember when I was like 12, a new Tony Hawk skateboard came out and I had to rake leaves and shovel snow all winter to save up the money to buy it for the spring. IT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!! What a feeling! I am happy for you man!
> 
> 
> BTW -_ I've had two of those stupid cube radio's and they suck - They are both sitting at the bottom of some landfill right now. The new DeWalt radio is by far the best radio we have - and we have 6 of them._


Sometimes we here at paint talk appear completely idiotic
BTW -_it's NEPS time to shine_


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Sometimes we here at paint talk appear completely idiotic
> BTW -_it's NEPS time to shine_


I totally agree Gabe. The jobsite radio is a crutial tool in running a business. It is proven by the fact that a year's worth of saving and comparing has gone into this decision. 

Great thread!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Congrat's of saving up for a year to buy a new radio!!!! I remember when I was like 12, a new Tony Hawk skateboard came out and I had to rake leaves and shovel snow all winter to save up the money to buy it for the spring. IT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!! What a feeling! I am happy for you man!


Thanks dude! I'll give you a hug the next time I see you. :thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Great thread!


 
Yes it is. I wanted to do another poll, but I figured you had that cornered. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

As long as we are sharing today............


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Yes it is. I wanted to do another poll, but I figured you had that cornered. :thumbsup:


go http://www.painttalk.com/f12/one-10159/


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I totally agree Gabe. The jobsite radio is a crutial tool in running a business. It is proven by the fact that a year's worth of saving and comparing has gone into this decision.
> 
> Great thread!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah I like these. Will probably get one. how long that free battery deal going on?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Yeah I like these. Will probably get one. how long that free battery deal going on?


It runs until September.

It also has a bay for your ipod. You can hook it up, close the door and it is protected from dust, overspray and carpenters wandering eyes.

It also has a sd card slot so you can copy your music files to the card and leave the MP3 player at home.

Rake enough leaves and you can get one.

I returned bottles picked up from the side of the road.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Very tempting. I'll have to figure out if I can splurge on a luxury item like this so close to winter. Maybe in the spring. We have a old dewalt called Frankenstein, a newer Milwaukee and a Bosch that never leaves the shop. I'm not really partial to any of them.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Very tempting. I'll have to figure out if I can splurge on a luxury item like this so close to winter. Maybe in the spring. We have a old dewalt called Frankenstein, a newer Milwaukee and a Bosch that never leaves the shop. I'm not really partial to any of them.


Maybe you could do a trade with your proshot.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Listen to whatever you want. And not piss anybody else off...


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I have 3 job site radios, 3 airless pumps, 3 compressors and 4 or 5 shop vacs, and I work by myself! 

I think I might need a support group! Haha!

P.S. Thinking about picking up the little Milwaukee portable for interior use: LINK


----------

